# Turkish tumblers



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I've been getting some great birds this breeding season and thought i'd just show some pics.


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

nice pictures!


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

nice im working on prducing duns with yellow cheats


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

well done indeed ,lc


----------



## jcorbpc (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice looking birds!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

What a loving couple! Great looking birds. How do you like using those nest fronts?


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks guys. I have way better looking birds now. That was the first time I used those nest fronts. I didn't like them that much, so now I'm just using the widow hood nest fronts instead and they work better


----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)

Almost the same with the one in your first picture.

Nice ones. Try not the loose them. They are precious.


----------

